# GMC Duramax MPG's? Towing 7000 lbs



## Eibli1cj (Dec 3, 2004)

All,
I am about to purchase a new 2005 GMC Duramax truck but can not seem to get an good feel for what MPG I might expect towing 7000 lbs. I know that going 55 - 65 MPH is going to be a better range for MPG and I would be driving that for the most part as I contract in the northern and lower parts of Michigan doing Manufacturer Warrenty Service work for Redman homes. Please post if you are a Duramax owner towing about the same weight as I do or comparable. When comparing the truck to say the Sprinter I have been tugging myself many ways on tryign to make a decision. The MPG on the diesel truck are important in evaluating my decision.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Most of the guys I race with are nailing down 10-14 mpg tugging 7-12,000lbs behind the Duramax. As one guy put it, it's more motor than a pick-up should have


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Just curious, why the Duramax? We have (3) F series Fords with the 6 liter diesel and 5 speed automatic (just bought the third yesterday).


----------



## Eibli1cj (Dec 3, 2004)

Guess I am just a GM man! Plus I think the Ford's are noisy as hell. I love the interior of the GMC Duramax. I just do nto feel like that in a Ford. I will agree that the Ford is better to buy as they are cheaper on the used lots right now. But I am getting a $47,000 truck for $37,000. Great time to buy one with the rebates and Everyone GM Discount.


----------



## justin savage (Apr 4, 2005)

*duramax*

put a k&n air filter in it, then run 2 or 3 inch ducting from the side opening in your air filter box down to the front of your grill to get more fresh air and you will pick up 2-3 mpg.justin


----------



## 4HUN (Jun 26, 2005)

Ive got an 04 Crew Cab Duramax Dually. I put the Edge computer chip, MBRP 4" exhaust and an AFE intake. I now get about 17-18mpg on the interstate at 75 MPH. Before the upgrades I was getting no better than 14 MPG. Plus it is alot more fun to drive!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I never tow more than the vehicles ACTUAL weight. It can lead to a case of the tail wagging the dog. IMHO the latest Ford ads, with 19,000 lbs of pulling power are grossly misleading. If you are one of the few who meticulously maintains their trailers, this may apply. For those of you that park and go (normal), think again.
Trailer brakes ARE getting better but most are like the building codes, just enough to get by.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Teetorbilt, with all due respect and not to start a "pizzing match" I strongly disagree with your theory of trailer weight having anything to do with tow vehicle GVWR and how it actually pulls.

Background, class A CDL with every endorsement available you can put on a licsence, and actual road time pulling with 3/4 and 1 T trucks, trailers varying from 16'-32' tags, and 20-48' goosnecks and 5th wheels, plus all the OVR vans, steps, RGN's for good measure. The trailers attitude behind the tow vehicle is directly related to how the load is positioned in the trailer, tounge weight and distribution. single axle trucks are not near as stable as dually's when you step up into "big load" teritorry naturally, and you must have the proper set-up as well when towing. To think you can hook upto a 32' Tag loaded to the hilt without a distribution hitch is ludicrious, and when your that far you might as well get at a minimum a single sway bar, but seriously considering a dual sway bar. The distribution hitch alone will allieviate 90% of the "sway" your referring to, but so will the correct sidewalls for the drive tires.

Not to sound like a trialer towing geek  but for the laymen it's easyt o get in over your head and many guys think I gotta pick-up and can haul whatever, when there's alot of other things that play into the mix for a safe pull. Regardless, sway is not part of the deal when your set up correctly and has nothing to do with the tow rigs GVWR. Try telling that to all the guys I race with every weekend that pull 48' goosnecks with 2 cars and living quarters and a simple extended cab 1T, those trailers FAAAR exceed the trucks rating, but they pull just fine....cept for the ride (been there done that many times)


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

4HUN - I wonder if that's just with the 04's.. I've got an '03 3/4 ton and I easily get 17 MPG not towing anything going 75-80. Of course that might have something to do with the dually and only 3/4 ton.

Anyway to the OP A couple weeks ago I pulled a loaded trailer with a total weight of around 10,000lbs at between 70 and 75 over 1000 miles and was running somewhere around 13-14 MPG.


----------



## shopdust (Apr 9, 2005)

TO: IHI
You made your point perfectly as you understand what's happening with the weight distribution. but fer us 'load and go' types with 3 bazillion things on our mind, we'd best stay under the various ratings. Most of us carry commerical insurance with high limits and that draws lawyers like flies to honey.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I hear ya, we're all in the same "business" here so the hurry up and load this or that to get on with the day is just the way of life Regardless, there's enough idiots on the road causing problems without guys in our feild adding to the mix with sheeot that falls off open trailers or enclosed trailers that sway so bad it's all over the road acting like a nascar leader on the final lap with 2 guys on his bumper  

We're all in a hurry, but common sense should still be used....how's that saying, "how come common sense is so uncommon?? LOL!!


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

If that's all the Duramax gets, I think I'll stick to my classic '68.:innocent:


----------

